# 6MT B5 - RPM jumps every shift after Silicone 034 TBB installed - HELP!!!



## RJ-18 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hey there!!
Got a B5 S4 2.7T Early 2000 w/ 130k 
Currently running APR Stage 2+
3" Downpipes
APR R1 DVs
Intake KNN
etc...
Okay, so the TBB ripped... I noticed my RPM jumps every shift and power drop!
Figured it out the next day, ordered a NEW TBB from 034, OVERNIGHTED







(can't live without boost







)
Then, I replaced the TBB with the 034.. Power is back (yaaaaayyy!!), but my RPM still jumps sometimes while shifting!!! WHYYYY???
A friend of mine ripped his TBB the week after (wow, what a coincidence!! I'm not alone







).. He bought the same one I got from 034.. After his swap, he is also getting this problem.. Every shift, the RPM would jump 50-200rpm and ruined my smooth shiftings!!







.... Before my OE TBB ripped, every time I shift, the RPM would drop instantly!! If i'm lucky, usually a couple of mins after I start the car, the RPM would drop like it should when I shift, but then after 2 minutes, no more lucky moments







.
Anyone having the same issue??
Is it because it's silicone for some reasons??

THANKS!!! 
--PS: I did clear all DTCs after the TBB swap!!


----------



## RJ-18 (Mar 29, 2007)

bump


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (RJ-18)*

did you try doing a throttle body adaptation? Check all vacuum lines?
check here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1210265



_Modified by jettasmooth at 11:09 AM 2-11-2010_


----------



## RJ-18 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*

did throttle body adaptation.. vacuum no leak (smoke tested). :-(


----------

